# RS3 brake cooling scoop (vibrating brake problem solution)



## phenyl85 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi guys, just wanted to show you what I've been up to lately. I hear a lot of stories of people with an RS3 that they have problems with their breaks (mainly vibrating after not so many miles). That's why I've made an carbon air scoop to provide the brakes with more air so they will be cooled better. Mainly the RS3 has this problem, but also the TTRS doesn't have the most perfect OEM brakes (understatement).

In the pictures below you can see what I made for my TTRS.
The product is 1mm thick and 15mm in height so that there will be no issues with lowered cars and speed bumps. The shape is from wide to small which creates a vortex effect forcing even more air going to the brakes.
































































Mark


----------



## phenyl85 (Jul 4, 2016)

Dear all, in addition to my previous post I would like to show you a test that was done with and without cooling.

The right front wheel had a carbon air scoop and the left front wheel didn't.
Two times a emergency brake test was done from 150 km/h to 10 km/h then the car was brought up to 130km/h and for 4 times the car was slowed down to 80km/h in a short period of time.
After this the car was driven for a short while after which the brake temperature was measured.

Conclusion: improvement of 23,6%.


P.S Abovementioned taken into account that the right front rotor will always be hotter as the left one as Audi only produced one kind of rotor (for left and right) so actually the right rotor is going in the wrong direction.









In the picture itself the values are in Fahrenheit.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice!! Now I need to check if the S3 has a similar opening...


----------



## phenyl85 (Jul 4, 2016)

For the RS3 and S3 this is a modification so that the carbon air scoops will make sure your brakes get enough cooling.

It is also possible to not make this hole and place them at the end of the wheelarch so the air will also be directed in to the wheel arch towards the brakes.


Option 1.









Option 2.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

would you ever consider making a batch to sell?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> would you ever consider making a batch to sell?


I have the technology.

Not in CF, but steel or aluminum.

If there is enough interest, I can prototype a set and start a group buy.


----------



## phenyl85 (Jul 4, 2016)

Actually I am selling them! I'm already working on a big batch because a lot of people ordered them via PM. Also for the TTRS a lot of owners ordered it.
Around now approximately 30 people ordered this carbon air scoop (some even ordered two sets).

If anyone is interested sent me a PM.

Mark


----------



## phenyl85 (Jul 4, 2016)

P.S. They are 40 euro each and 60 Euro for a set.

There is also a specific reason why I made them out of carbon fiber. If you hit a speed bumb with the bottom of your car a metal air scoop would rip out your baseplate.
In the case of carbon fiber the carbon fiber will break, metal won't.

But no worries, they are designed under a already lowered car.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Very interesting. Hoping for something like this to use for track cuz these brakes get baked hard.
What options are there and pricing?


----------



## phenyl85 (Jul 4, 2016)

What do you mean with options?

A single air scoop is 40 Euro and a set is 60 Euro.

Just sent me a pm with shipping details and I will calculate the shipping costs for you.

There are two options
1. Insured and with track&trace
2. Regular shipping


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

phenyl85 said:


> P.S. They are 40 euro each and 60 Euro for a set.
> 
> There is also a specific reason why I made them out of carbon fiber. If you hit a speed bumb with the bottom of your car a metal air scoop would rip out your baseplate.
> In the case of carbon fiber the carbon fiber will break, metal won't.
> ...


Good point.

An under tray would make sense in metal.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

PM sent. I have TT RS brakes on a Golf R, but the under body tray has the same scoops so hoping they fit. Any chance you have any friends with a MKVI Golf R you could try this out on?


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Update for MKVI R owners, this likely isn't an effective solution. The scoops in the R are just different enough that these might actually hinder air flow. I'm going to build some wedges to mount them to in either side so this scoop is pointing more down at an angle that should work so they won't be a total loss - but this isn't as simple as buy and screw in for Rs.


----------



## phenyl85 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi EZ,

Could you post a picture of how they should be for the Golf R because then I can tailor make them specifically for that car so they will fit perfectly.


Mark.


----------



## Olafson1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Phenyl85,

So you do not have any vibrating issues anymore after you installed the scoops?

Or do you also installed other brake pads? I am thinking to installe ECB of Pagit brake pads.

I sure think the Audi pads create cementite on the disk which cause the vibrating.

I like to hear you opinion.

Greetz Olaf


----------



## Gombas (Sep 15, 2016)

*RS3 Brake cooling scoop*

Hy Phenyl85!!

I have a Audi RS3 2015 and i would like to buy a set carbon air scoops ( 60 for a set)!!

How can i pay and how much are the shipping to Austria!!!!!

I can`t send you a private message so please write me on my e-mail adress: [email protected]

Thank you!!!


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

phenyl85 said:


> Hi EZ,
> 
> Could you post a picture of how they should be for the Golf R because then I can tailor make them specifically for that car so they will fit perfectly.
> 
> ...


Here are the pics for those interested in a MK6 Golf R. Mark was super helpful and made a more aggressive scoop to pick up more air for me.


----------

